# 4 weeks pregnant, heavy cramps with moderate bleeding



## Lovelycccc

Went to see my doctor today, cramping is pretty strong non stop...bleeding bright red and some brown as well (1 pad about every 4 hours)
Did ultrasound but can't see anything...either too small or miscarried..
My question is if I miscarried wouldn't the cramping stop after the miscarriage?
Right now it's a waiting game to see if anything shows in 2 weeks, but honestly I'm frustrated and feeling bummed..my doctor said more than likely I miscarried but if I did miscarry, when is cramping supposed to stop?:-(


----------



## mammaspath

im sorry.......i hope you find some good news soon!


----------



## gaer

I think with MC, you kindof move into like a natural period. My mc was manually removed, so Im not too sure.
GL, I hope all is well.


----------



## Sarah+

So sorry you're going through this. From what I've ready, an early miscarriage at around 4 weeks would be much like a period as the bean would be so small you wouldn't really notice anything other than a few clots and the cramps would be like period cramps but perhaps a little stronger. Are they checking your hcg levels to see if they are rising? Two weeks is so long to wait. Would they let you come back sooner? Could you do a couple of home preg tests over a few days to see if they are still positive or getting darker or lighter? Hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lovelycccc

Sarah+ said:


> So sorry you're going through this. From what I've ready, an early miscarriage at around 4 weeks would be much like a period as the bean would be so small you wouldn't really notice anything other than a few clots and the cramps would be like period cramps but perhaps a little stronger. Are they checking your hcg levels to see if they are rising? Two weeks is so long to wait. Would they let you come back sooner? Could you do a couple of home preg tests over a few days to see if they are still positive or getting darker or lighter? Hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Doctor said in a week to redo test and if I mc today the test will be negative by then.... 
Pretty much I was sent home and wait...I feel doctor doesn't take me serious because I'm only 4 weeks, I guess they don't take it too serious because it's common :(
If cramping gets worse by tomorrow I will go back to emergency and demand they check my hcg...
Just frustrating! My breast are still sensitive..but cramping is non stop a lil bit stronger than menstrual cramps...I bend down to pick up my cell and my uterus hurt!! Felt supper tender!
Just hate this waiting game


----------



## kettle28

Lovelycccc said:


> Sarah+ said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you're going through this. From what I've ready, an early miscarriage at around 4 weeks would be much like a period as the bean would be so small you wouldn't really notice anything other than a few clots and the cramps would be like period cramps but perhaps a little stronger. Are they checking your hcg levels to see if they are rising? Two weeks is so long to wait. Would they let you come back sooner? Could you do a couple of home preg tests over a few days to see if they are still positive or getting darker or lighter? Hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:
> 
> Doctor said in a week to redo test and if I mc today the test will be negative by then....
> Pretty much I was sent home and wait...I feel doctor doesn't take me serious because I'm only 4 weeks, I guess they don't take it too serious because it's common :(
> If cramping gets worse by tomorrow I will go back to emergency and demand they check my hcg...
> Just frustrating! My breast are still sensitive..but cramping is non stop a lil bit stronger than menstrual cramps...I bend down to pick up my cell and my uterus hurt!! Felt supper tender!
> Just hate this waiting gameClick to expand...

i had this after getting bfp (the same day as getting bfp!) went to casualty 2 days later, they did hcg level check, then got referred to early pregnancy unit at local hospital for another level check. 
couldnt see from your post where you live, if in the uk then you may be able to book directly into your local EPU and you'll get taken seriously there xx


----------



## Lovelycccc

Woke up today fine.... Zero cramping and bleeding but some mild nausea....
I'm thinking if I miscarried like doc said, shouldn't I be bleeding for more days? Period like?
I'm beginning to think I'm still pregnant, breast are tender and nauseated, those are pregnancy symptoms!
Or does my body think I'm still preg? Is it possible to mc and just bleed for one day?
I live in california, next doc appt next week


----------



## kettle28

some people do mc without any bleeding/cramping, think it's called a missed m/c? I was convinced the doc was correct that I was m/c after having 4 days of bleeding heavy enough to change a sanitary towel every 2 hours, but, everything was ok! 

everyone's completely different when it comes to this, best bet is get checked out at either your docs (insist on bloods to check hcg, and of course the rpt bloods 24hours later to check if they are rising/falling) or swap docs if you can :) x


----------



## Sarah+

It does sound strange that you'd only bleed for a day. You'd think if you had a very early miscarriage you'd just kind of get your period so it would last the normal amount of time... I had bleeding leading up to my BFP and I know some people get some bleeding at the start when their period is due and then in stops as the pregnancy hormones start to kick in. I'd be buying up some preg tests and doing one every morning and night (just go at least three hours before you use the bathroom) and checking if they are getting darker. Hope you're doing ok :flower:


----------



## Lovelycccc

Still spotting mucous red for the last 4 days...went to see my doc and I should be close to 6 weeks.. He did a vaginal discharge and saw nothing.
I have been feeling horrible these last days, fast heartbeat, high blood pressure 149/77, extremely nausea, and tender breast,
Took out blood today for hcg count and will take again in 2 days...
Since my cervix was completely closed doc suspects ectopic pregnancy because I have full blown symptoms of pregnancy and the mucous bleeding is not enough to convince him it's a miscarriage...
I get my results in 3 days...:nope:


----------



## Sarah+

So sorry you still have no answers :( They can't send you for a scan to check for ectopic pregnancy straight away? Will be thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## Lovelycccc

Sarah+ said:


> So sorry you still have no answers :( They can't send you for a scan to check for ectopic pregnancy straight away? Will be thinking of you. :flower:

Doctor said to wait...I don't have any pain just nausea n some bright spotting...he said to go to emergency if the pain is intolerable n a lot more bleeding...til then just wait 2 more days 
I feel hopeless..:(


----------



## kettle28

Lovelycccc said:


> Sarah+ said:
> 
> 
> So sorry you still have no answers :( They can't send you for a scan to check for ectopic pregnancy straight away? Will be thinking of you. :flower:
> 
> Doctor said to wait...I don't have any pain just nausea n some bright spotting...he said to go to emergency if the pain is intolerable n a lot more bleeding...til then just wait 2 more days
> I feel hopeless..:(Click to expand...

hi lovelycccc, just wanted to see how you're doing? x


----------



## chichifab

Hi lovelyccccc

Hope all is well, I will put you in my prayers!


----------



## nataliecn

my best friend miscarried at 5 weeks, and said it was awful cramping for days after.. i'm sure everyone is different though. so hard to compare with others.

sending sticky vibes your way hun!


----------



## MrsClark

Lovelycccc said:


> Went to see my doctor today, cramping is pretty strong non stop...bleeding bright red and some brown as well (1 pad about every 4 hours)
> Did ultrasound but can't see anything...either too small or miscarried..
> My question is if I miscarried wouldn't the cramping stop after the miscarriage?
> Right now it's a waiting game to see if anything shows in 2 weeks, but honestly I'm frustrated and feeling bummed..my doctor said more than likely I miscarried but if I did miscarry, when is cramping supposed to stop?:-(

I was right at 5 weeks pregnant in feb when i mc'd. It started off light pink and quickly turned bright red. The next day I passed some blood clots (which I knew then my pregnancy was over) I followed up with my ob and they drew blood every 48 hours and my levels kept going down till they hit 0. I cramped off and on for over a week and bled for about 9 days. Right after I stopped bleeding my cycle went right back to normal. I fell pregnant the following cycle and so far so good. I would ask your doc to do blood quants to see if your hcg level is rising or declining. Sending you hugs sweetheart. I know that a mc is heartbreaking and I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Lovelycccc

I'm on my 10 th day of light bright red bleeding... Went to er on Thursday hcg was 1800 (5 wks 4 days) doc could not see anything in ultrasound All e found was. 5 mm cyst in my right ovary
today sunday 3 days later hcg is 3425... I go back to see doctor tomorrow...
It's obvious my hcg is rising and it has almost doubled in 3 days, but this bleeding won't go away!!! 
I'm so scared to accept this pregnancy because Im afraid I will miscarry!
Can a cyst cause blood? If pregnancy goes full term, does all this blood lost have a physical effect on baby?


----------



## kettle28

Lovelycccc said:


> I'm on my 10 th day of light bright red bleeding... Went to er on Thursday hcg was 1800 (5 wks 4 days) doc could not see anything in ultrasound All e found was. 5 mm cyst in my right ovary
> today sunday 3 days later hcg is 3425... I go back to see doctor tomorrow...
> It's obvious my hcg is rising and it has almost doubled in 3 days, but this bleeding won't go away!!!
> I'm so scared to accept this pregnancy because Im afraid I will miscarry!
> Can a cyst cause blood? If pregnancy goes full term, does all this blood lost have a physical effect on baby?

absolutely brilliant news on the hcg levels, but i'm with you on holding back on being happy just in case (i didnt until i had an early scan and saw the yolk sac!) had another early one (private) and she saw the area of fluid loss and said it was all reabsorbing around the area and all was ok. 

i was changing a maxi sanitary towel every 2 hours for 4 days with crampingm, so it was quite a lot of fluid loss. 

let us know how it goes with your doctor tomorrow? crossing everything for you xx


----------



## Lovelycccc

Update after 10 days of bright red light bleeding and minor pain ( hardly no cramping) the pain in my abdomen went from bad to worse! Sharp paralizing pain all over my abdomen to my lower back and intestines! Had to call 911 because I could not get up...when fire fighters picked me up I screamed so loud that all neighbors came out. 
In the emergency room, they knew something was wrong but could not detect with simple ultrasound... Had emergency surgery where they found my right Fallopian tube ready to burst!!! It was full of cysts and fetus was stuck in there :(
Had my right Fallopian tube removed :(


----------



## nov_mum

I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

I am so so so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## kettle28

Lovelycccc said:


> Update after 10 days of bright red light bleeding and minor pain ( hardly no cramping) the pain in my abdomen went from bad to worse! Sharp paralizing pain all over my abdomen to my lower back and intestines! Had to call 911 because I could not get up...when fire fighters picked me up I screamed so loud that all neighbors came out.
> In the emergency room, they knew something was wrong but could not detect with simple ultrasound... Had emergency surgery where they found my right Fallopian tube ready to burst!!! It was full of cysts and fetus was stuck in there :(
> Had my right Fallopian tube removed :(

Omg!! So glad you called 911, hope you're doing ok after the surgery? You rest up and take good care of yourself, so sorry that this wasn't meant to be for whatever the reason, and do pleased you had the surgery in time xx


----------



## RebeccaG

Oh hunni! So sorry to hear this. Sending you hugs xxxxx


----------



## FerdalongGirl

So sorry to hear what you have been through :hugs:


----------



## Meloc9710

I can't imagine what you must've went through! Hope you are feeling much better. I'm so, so sorry to read this! Take good care of yourself!


----------



## poutie

I am so sorry to hear about your scary and sad experience. :( I am so glad that everything turned out okay, thank god you were able to get to the hospital in time! I can't imagine how upsetting this must be for you. I hope you have a quick recovery. :hugs: Do you plan on trying again in the future?


----------



## Sarah+

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going though :( Will be thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery and am sure we'll see you back here when you're ready. :flower:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im so sorry to read of what happened. Take care xx


----------

